
KDE Frameworks 5.40.0 released - jrepinc
https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.40.0.php
======
geokon
Has anyone tried working with kirigami ? It seems really interesting, a clean
looking way to make convergent (desktop+mobile) apps, but there is so little
information around.

------
majewsky
I see that one of the David Faures is still doing the release. ;) How long has
he been with the project? Should be close to 20 years now.

~~~
jrepinc
Yeah, 19 years now. More about David Faure here →
[https://behindkde.org/david-faure-2](https://behindkde.org/david-faure-2)

